# Mass Effect 2: Zickenkrieg zwischen Miranda und Jack



## davidcelan (4. März 2013)

Hallo an alle Nutzer und Leser meines Beitrags!

Ich bin kein besonders erfahrener Gamer, ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar ziemlich unerfahren. Nach den endlosen Lobeshymnen eines Freundes habe ich mich aber nun doch entschlossen mein erstes Computerspiel zu spielen: Die Serie „Mass Effect“ habt mich ziemlich begeistert. 
Beim zweiten Teil bin ich jedoch jetzt auf ein großes Problem gestoßen, dass mich am Weiterspielen hindert:
Damit am Ende der Selbstmordmission keiner draufgeht habe ich mir die Loyalität fast aller Charaktere erspielt. Nun bin ich bei Jack angekommen. Wie viele bereits wissen gibt’s da im Anschluss Zickenkrieg zwischen ihr und Miranda. Um nicht die Loyalität einer der beiden zu verlieren muss eine hohe Vorbildsleiste haben. 

Ich war schon einmal an diesem Punkt und habe jämmerlich versagt. Nun habe ich das Spiel fast von vorne begonnen. Meine Vorbildsleiste ist zu fast 100 Prozent gefüllt.  Aber: Ich kann dennoch nicht schlichten. Ich konnte sogar den Streit zwischen Legion und Tali lösen. Es sind kaum noch Missionen übrig, in denen ich Punkte sammeln kann. Der Sprung durchs Omega – Portal steht kurz bevor. 

Ich begreife das einfach nicht: Ich habe wirklich fast alle Missionen und Nebenmissionen durchgespielt. Ich spiele einen importierten Charakter aus Mass Effect 1, der ebenfalls fast alle Vorbildspunkte hatte. Wie kann das denn nur sein? Auch wenn ich danach zu Miranda gehe kann ich nicht schlichten.

Ich weiß, dass auch nicht loyale Begleiter die Selbstmordmission überleben können. Aber das fuchst mich so sehr weil ich Jack so interessant finde und ihr wirklich helfen möchte. Ist das vielleicht ein Bug? 

Ich bin für alle Tipps sehr dankbar! Hab dazu in den Foren bisher nichts wirklich Aussagekräftiges gefunden. Es hieß immer wieder: Ist die Leiste zu 80 Prozent voll klappts. Voller kann sie bei mir aber nicht mehr werden.


----------



## soranPanoko (5. März 2013)

Nein es ist kein Bug. Es ist ine Mischung aus LVL und Vorbild/abtrünnig. Auf lvl 30 (also maximum) bauchst du über 90% ... In meinen Augen absoluter schwachsinn ...

Man kann glaub ich auch einfach Miranda recht geben und dann zu Jack gehen und ihr die daten trozdem geben  geht auch bei Legion


----------



## Andy19 (8. März 2013)

Ja, es ist genau wie soranPanoko sagt:
Wenn man den Streit nicht beim 1. Versuch schlichten, einfach Miranda recht geben und danach noch mal zu Jack gehen und sie überzeugen. Jack sollte nach dem 2. Gespräch wieder loyal sein.

Falls noch nicht gemacht:
Vorbild-/Abtrünnigenpunkte kann man durch eine Neuverteilung der Fähigkeiten optimieren, weil es bei der Hauptcharakterfähigkeit  Bonusprozente auf den Grundwert für Vorbild/Abtrünnig gibt


----------

